# driving



## Glynathome (Jul 19, 2009)

Can anyone tell me the best route to drive from the UK to Cyprus ?


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

Glyn

Friend of our have recently driven their Discovery fom the UK to Cyprus:
Dover/Calais; France/Germany/Italy- to Bari
Ferry from Bari to Patras
Drive from Patras to Piraeus
Ferry from Piraeus to Limassol via Rhodes

Hope this helps
Ian


----------



## Trip (Feb 5, 2009)

Hey Glyn

Do you happen to know the costs of both Ferry crossings ?


Regards, Tripp.


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

I'll speak with them this evening and let you know

regards
Ian


----------



## GeoffRutland (Aug 17, 2009)

Any idea of the total mileage for this route as well as the ferry costs?


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

OK Here goes..........
Firrstly- I got the 'Bari' wrong. The crossing was from Ancona (north of Bari) to Patras
Duration: 28 hours
Cost: 1 x €191.70 (over '60's price)
1 x €213 (under 60's price)
1 x €67.50 for the vehicle

Piraseus to Limassol
Carrier - Louis Lines - Duration 42 Hours
2 x €180 (People)
1 x €120 (Car- an LR Discovers- over 2 tonnes in wight and 1.7m in height)

Mileasges:

Calais to Ancona - about 1500
Patras to Piraeus - about 250

Hope it helps
Kalimera !

Ian


----------



## andyrogers (Jan 7, 2009)

*ferry*



GeoffRutland said:


> Any idea of the total mileage for this route as well as the ferry costs?


There is a freighter cruise from southampton to limassol from cyprus to uk it costs about 900 euros per person full board and arround 600 euros for car, it's not luxury but looks ok, takes agout 13 to 18 days. web site cruisecyprus.com (Grimaldi freighter). Hope this is helpfull to you.


----------



## Cheshire_lad (Aug 21, 2009)

andyrogers said:


> There is a freighter cruise from southampton to limassol from cyprus to uk it costs about 900 euros per person full board and arround 600 euros for car, it's not luxury but looks ok, takes agout 13 to 18 days. web site cruisecyprus.com (Grimaldi freighter). Hope this is helpfull to you.


I think that you're now looking at £900 for the car and £1300 per person, and you HAVE to travel with the car

rgds
Ian


----------



## theresoon (Apr 11, 2008)

Cheshire_lad said:


> Glyn
> 
> Friend of our have recently driven their Discovery fom the UK to Cyprus:
> Dover/Calais; France/Germany/Italy- to Bari
> ...


Please bear in mind that the road from Patras to Piraeus is Deadly. Seriously, there are big signs every couple of kilometers warning you that in the next couple of kilometers a lot of deadly accidents occurred. I have never seen such a badly designed road anywhere and so many people speeding as if there is no tomorrow. I had to hold my breath all the way to Loutraki. I would recommend the scenic route instead, takes a little longer but not as dangerous and beautiful scenery. Over the Rio bridge over toward Naupaktos (Nafpaktos), Delphi, Arahova and on to the Ethniki Odos towards Athens.


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

We did the trip with Grimaldi Lines (others may be available) last July from Southampton to Limassol, with two cars, and would recommend it. Two weeks of rest and sea before unpacking, and arrived just 4 days before our container of belongings. We also managed to get off the boat for several day trips including Alexandria, and Bethlehem, and interesting trip


----------



## Chris & Andrea (Feb 15, 2008)

This route sounds really interesting and no stress! Were you allowed to load your cars up with personal effects or did everything have to go in the container? How much did it cost please for just for yourselves and cars? Kind regards, Chris


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

Chris & Andrea said:


> This route sounds really interesting and no stress! Were you allowed to load your cars up with personal effects or did everything have to go in the container? How much did it cost please for just for yourselves and cars? Kind regards, Chris


Hi Chris,
We packed each car up to the roof, mainly things we could not live without whilst waiting for the container to arrive, remains of the larder, kettle, you know the stuff and of course enough clothes for a week or so. You do have to get marine insurance for the cars whilst you are on the high seas, this cost about £400 for two cars. The costs for the ship depends on which cabin you have ( there are about 6) we went 'POSH' and had the Owners cabin, which had a small sitting room and outside windows, but the inside cabins were quite spacious and looked comfortable. The website for Grimaldi will give you rough estimates about costs. I can't lay my hands on the actual bill for the ship but the website is very informative, and in English. 
(Home Page Grimaldi Freighter-cruises) the EURO MED section.

Regards Mycroft


----------

